# Ra Lights Photo Thread



## Ritch (Apr 19, 2009)

There are lots of nice pics of your Ra lights in this forum, but they are strewed in diverse threads and it's not always easy to find them. Everything is interesting: The lights per se, bezels, clips, other details, descriptions and hopefully new pictures. Let's collect some pics here! Show your Ra Lights!


OK, I'll begin ...


Left: 120EDCE, right: 140CE, narrow spot, raised button


----------



## zx7dave (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

My only one for now..I hope to get a twisty in the future...


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*




:twothumbs


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

A Twisty 85Tr and 100w, waiting for their brother Clicky to one day show up.


----------



## tebore (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



StandardBattery said:


> A Twisty 85Tr and 100w, waiting for their brother Clicky to one day show up.



Do I detect a hint of HDR?


----------



## litetube (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

SGT. PLease explain that bezel immediatley soldier!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

What my flat & short Ti bezel?  I sent my bezel to LLcoolbeans and he spun it down for me so it was even more pocket friendly.


----------



## prime77 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

I've got some.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



Sgt. LED said:


> :twothumbs


 
This light looks coool. :thumbsup:


----------



## litetube (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

Wow it looks awesome!!!



SGT> do you think he would do another? I would get a RA to be able to have a look like that!!


----------



## Ritch (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

Isn't the Custom bezel option "smooth" almost the same?

http://ralights.com/index.php?id=Clicky

> richard


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



litetube said:


> SGT> do you think he would do another? I would get a RA to be able to have a look like that!!


Yes he would do another. Shoot him a PM!


Ritch said:


> Isn't the Custom bezel option "smooth" almost the same?
> http://ralights.com/index.php?id=Clicky
> > richard


Almost but my bezel is shorter and Ti.................. Not to mention that that was not an option when I got my Ra.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



tebore said:


> Do I detect a hint of HDR?


Ha Ha, I wish I had time for that. With the lighting I had and my 3" P&S I could have used it. 

_ps.. I almost didn't post the pic because the others look so good and mine is &^!%. Can't wait until I can get back to serious photography._


----------



## tsl (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



Ritch said:


> Isn't the Custom bezel option "smooth" almost the same?
> 
> http://ralights.com/index.php?id=Clicky


 
Has anyone ordered and received this option? It'd be nice to have a picture posted.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

Very nice pics here! :wave:


----------



## Polar Light (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

Old thread of Twisty pictures.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199071


----------



## Polar Light (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

My Clicky on the rocks


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*

My Ra 140, same pic I had posted in another thread but just like the other thread this one needs More AlTiN!


----------



## tebore (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm starting to notice a trend. There aren't a lot of people using the stock clip. :laughing:


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 23, 2009)

I have put the stock popsicle stick clip back on my 140 and after a week or two I like it!

It is a wonderful belt clip (just attach ra to belt, no sheath) and be careful of damaging things you bump in to. Also, if you are so inclined, the stock clip allows for extremely deep pocket carry, which I also like. 

My biggest complaints are: 


It seriously messes with the egronomics of the light.
It prevents me from using a diffuser or filter
It's HUGE
It's FUGLY
Form before function, so far I'm keeping it on. I am still planning on ordering a custom Ti clip for my WW when I order that, but I think the stock Ra clip is poor and misunderstood. It's the kid that was always picked last for anything till they realized he could throw!


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 23, 2009)

I held off putting on the clip for a couple of days after my Clicky showed up, but once I did it hasn't been taken off since.

I would rather have it safely clipped to something than go for a one-way trip. It's not the best eye candy but it WORKS and works well. Also like that you don't need a belt sheath to carry it.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been using Chip's bezel up/down clip and it's pretty good. But I've since switched to the deluxe sheath and I don't really see the need for clips so far. Might be taking it off soon.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, this is meant neutrally: The attached stock clip gives me the impression, the Ra Clicky is losing it's form factor a little bit. Only my mind ...


----------



## daveneal (Apr 24, 2009)

I've just ordered a Ra Twisty 85Tr with the red function. Don't tell my wife 

I'll post some pics when it lands in the UK


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 24, 2009)

callmaster said:


> I've been using Chip's bezel up/down clip and it's pretty good. But I've since switched to the deluxe sheath and I don't really see the need for clips so far. Might be taking it off soon.



What is this "deluxe sheath" of which you speak? Do you have a url handy?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll throw up some Ra XP-E pics soon. Somebody remind me Wednesday if they're not up by then.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Bring your family ...


----------



## JKL (Apr 27, 2009)

My Ra Clicky 140 Tactical


----------



## callmaster (Apr 27, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> What is this "deluxe sheath" of which you speak? Do you have a url handy?



This one here


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a nice sheath!


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## callmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

To be honest, the sheath keeps the Clicky from damaging the other things I carry around like my cell phones, etc. Last time I kept the clicky in my pocket, my cell phone came out looking like it went through a world war.


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 28, 2009)

callmaster said:


> To be honest, the sheath keeps the Clicky from damaging the other things I carry around like my cell phones, etc. Last time I kept the clicky in my pocket, my cell phone came out looking like it went through a world war.



I've seen a similar problem. I'm using the Ra clip to attach the clicky to my belt, and I believe I mentioned in a previous post/topic that this works great but you have to be careful not to damage things if you contact them!


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

My Ra EDC Exec 120


----------



## callmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful shots, love the 7th one.


----------



## Blades (Apr 29, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I'll throw up some Ra XP-E pics soon. Somebody remind me Wednesday if they're not up by then.



So where are the pics?? 


Jason


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: See I knew I needed a reminder! Be right back with them.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Beautiful shots, love the 7th one.



Thanks! You mean the one with the beautifully centered emitter?:buddies:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 29, 2009)

Rushed pics and a dusty lens but you get the idea. This *is* my EDC after all!!!!























These are the stock levels of the EDC Executive. Triple click from on, click on, double click from on, and press hold from on. 

My clicky got brighter and warmer with a 5000K R2 XP-E in it! It is great in person, my pics suck and for some reason the tint is now different than what I really see. The flood is as strong as it used to be but now it has a nice punch in the middle. I like it a LOT better than the cool tinted Seoul that had less throw.

Try it!


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

Who installed the XP-E?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 30, 2009)

One Tekno Cowboy. :thumbsup:

If you can get the reflector out without killing it then it's not a hard job actually. _Now that I've seen it done that is._ :naughty: 
You have to seat the tiny XP-E board into the space for the SSC. If you can't find one that small around then you can slowly file it down till it fits. Or you can find something that fits and reflow the emitter onto that.
Almost every time I buy a modders services I take the time to closely inspect the work and figure out how to do it myself. Teach a man to fish you might say.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> One Tekno Cowboy. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you can get the reflector out without killing it then it's not a hard job actually. _Now that I've seen it done that is._ :naughty:
> You have to seat the tiny XP-E board into the space for the SSC. If you can't find one that small around then you can slowly file it down till it fits. Or you can find something that fits and reflow the emitter onto that.
> Almost every time I buy a modders services I take the time to closely inspect the work and figure out how to do it myself. Teach a man to fish you might say.



Very interesting. Although I'm not unhappy enough with the SSC to move on to the XP-E yet. I'm still in love with the awesome beam of the SSC. I'll take a cool tint over a ringy beam any day. I know, the XP-E is less ringy than the Cree, but I'll wait for more...


----------



## callmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Thanks! You mean the one with the beautifully centered emitter?:buddies:



Exactly, beautiful shot that. Makes it look like part of the background. A flower if you will.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 3, 2009)

More pics?


----------



## streetmaster (May 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> More pics?



Are you asking for more pics? Or are you tired of seeing more pics?


----------



## hurricane (May 4, 2009)

*Re: RA Lights Photo Thread*



Polar Light said:


> My Clicky on the rocks



I love this picture ... nice hardcore environment behind.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 4, 2009)

The best I can do for 'Great Outdoors' here in London Central, is to use my craggy old Plane Tree - but its bark is worse than...Oh, never mind.

Long live the Ra Twisty!






Red glow in the East!







I'll work on the interiors.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 4, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Are you asking for more pics? Or are you tired of seeing more pics?


 I guess I should of started that blip with the word "Any".

It was just a thread bump.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 4, 2009)

_*Red glow in the East!*_

That is one great picture! Great Job!


----------



## Ritch (May 4, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> _*Red glow in the East!*_
> 
> That is one great picture! Great Job!


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetmaster (May 5, 2009)

I may have posted these in another Clicky thread, don't remember.


----------



## streetmaster (May 5, 2009)




----------



## :)> (May 5, 2009)

Anyone besides the dealers out there and Henry got more Ra?











There is a 200 in the photo... on top and 3 other 170's too:devil:


----------



## streetmaster (May 5, 2009)

Holy sh!t dude. Nice collection. 

The first step is admitting your addiction.


----------



## bullfrog (May 5, 2009)

:)> said:


> Anyone besides the dealers out there and Henry got more Ra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing collection!

So: 

which is the one you couldn't live without?

which is the one that gets most use?

 

sorry for the hijack!


----------



## RocketTomato (May 5, 2009)

:)> said:


> Anyone besides the dealers out there and Henry got more Ra?
> 
> There is a 200 in the photo... on top and 3 other 170's too:devil:



Wow, very nice! Where are the twistys?


----------



## :)> (May 5, 2009)

RocketTomato said:


> Wow, very nice! Where are the twistys?



The Twisty's are on the ends; they have the 18670 tubes on and get over 3 hours of light at the 100 lumen high level. They are the 100 lumen narrow beam white models. 



streetmaster said:


> Holy sh!t dude. Nice collection.
> 
> The first step is admitting your addiction.



I don't have a problem... I can quit anytime I want... really 



bullfrog said:


> Amazing collection!
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


----------



## bullfrog (May 5, 2009)

haha


----------



## FrogmanM (May 6, 2009)

:)> said:


> The Twisty's are on the ends; they have the 18670 tubes on and get over 3 hours of light at the 100 lumen high level. They are the 100 lumen narrow beam white models.



3 hours on high you say..:huh: I think I need to stop dragging my feet and snag me one of these 18670 bodies while I wait for the 2AA tubes.

Great collection Goatee!

Mayo


----------



## callmaster (May 6, 2009)

Wow, that is an ultimate collection. Makes my 3 clickies feel very lonely.


----------



## hurricane (May 6, 2009)

@ >

Nice work ace! That's some collection ... my first [140T] should be here any day now.


----------



## DM51 (May 6, 2009)

Mr. Goat, you have an impressive collection. That's exactly one Ra-light for each of your toes (big toe on each end).


----------



## loszabo (May 6, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Amazing collection!
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

I would have a hard time each morning to select the perfect one! :naughty:


----------



## Ritch (May 6, 2009)

:)> said:


>


 
You could put a rubber tape around them and you would have the world's shortest 2000 lumens flashlight. 

Great collection!


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2009)

Ritch said:


> You could put a rubber tape around them and you would have the world's shortest 2000 lumens flashlight.
> 
> Great collection!



Yeah! I wanna see him do it, and turn them all on and take pictures and a beamshot. Come on Goatee, you know you wanna. :naughty:


----------



## Ritch (May 6, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Yeah! I wanna see him do it, and turn them all on and take pictures and a beamshot.


 
Me too.


----------



## :)> (May 6, 2009)

Ritch said:


> You could put a rubber tape around them and you would have the world's shortest 2000 lumens flashlight.
> 
> Great collection!



Give me a little time and I will work it out:twothumbs

The only problem will be that I won't be able to keep them on burst.


----------



## :)> (May 6, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Mr. Goat, you have an impressive collection. That's exactly one Ra-light for each of your toes (big toe on each end).



How do you know that I only have 10 toes?


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 6, 2009)

I have 8!


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2009)

:)> said:


> Give me a little time and I will work it out:twothumbs
> 
> The only problem will be that I won't be able to keep them on burst.



YES! I can't wait...:candle:


----------



## :)> (May 6, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I have 8!



Toes or Ra's??? Post pictures of both


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 6, 2009)

You want to see my webbed feet? :laughing: Yeah I'm a mutant.


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2009)

Alright, let's see 'em:huh:


----------



## tebore (May 6, 2009)

:)> said:


> Anyone besides the dealers out there and Henry got more Ra?
> 
> There is a 200 in the photo... on top and 3 other 170's too:devil:



Holy cow that's one heck of a collection... Can I have one?


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 6, 2009)

OK I feel a bit weird doing it but since I was asked here ya go.

I tossed a Ra down so the pic can stay in the thread. It's one toe with 2 heads and it's just the same on the other foot. It's something that is passed down on my fathers side. At least I'm a good swimmer!


----------



## callmaster (May 6, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> OK I feel a bit weird doing it but since I was asked here ya go.
> 
> I tossed a Ra down so the pic can stay in the thread. It's one toe with 2 heads and it's just the same on the other foot. It's something that is passed down on my fathers side. At least I'm a good swimmer!


----------



## :)> (May 6, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> OK I feel a bit weird doing it but since I was asked here ya go.
> 
> I tossed a Ra down so the pic can stay in the thread. It's one toe with 2 heads and it's just the same on the other foot. It's something that is passed down on my fathers side. At least I'm a good swimmer!



:bow:



West Virginia


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 6, 2009)

Yeah my feet were the inspiration for the movie Wrong Turn.


----------



## DM51 (May 7, 2009)

:)> said:


> How do you know that I only have 10 toes?


Whaddya mean 10?? I counted 12. I'll have to count the ones on your other 3 feet later.


----------



## streetmaster (May 7, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Whaddya mean 10?? I counted 12. I'll have to count the ones on your other 3 feet later.



Do goats even have toes? :thinking: :laughing:





[on topic, almost]

Look, three nipples! :hahaha::duh2:





(Please excuse the lube slathered on the driver board. This pic was taken within minutes of receiving the light. I hadn't cleaned it yet.)


----------



## RobertM (May 7, 2009)

:)> said:


> :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia



Wow, this Ra thread is getting WAY to personal 

...and for the record, West Virginians are normal in the northern panhandle, its just the rest of the state


----------



## DM51 (May 7, 2009)

RobertM said:


> for the record, West Virginians are normal in the norther panhandle, its just the rest of the state


Now look, I'm quite prepared to count people's toes to verify the numbers, but I'm not getting involved in examining them in closer detail to see whether or not they are Virginians. And I certainly don't want to have to inspect their panhandles.


----------



## streetmaster (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Sgt. LED (May 7, 2009)

What a fun thread!


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> OK I feel a bit weird doing it but since I was asked here ya go.
> 
> I tossed a Ra down so the pic can stay in the thread. It's one toe with 2 heads and it's just the same on the other foot. It's something that is passed down on my fathers side. At least I'm a good swimmer!


 
When it comes to mutant powers, you got the short end of the stick, Sarge.

The ability to swim _slightly _better than everyone else.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Do goats even have toes? :thinking: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Augh! You cleaned off the paint blobon the board!? How will you know what model you have!

:sick2:

I actually did the same and acidentally removed most of the blue paint on my board.





:naughty:


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


>


 

Sarge, that is just scary...

I guess you could be a new form of X-man eh?

We'll call you... Flash.

:devil:


----------



## paintballdad (May 7, 2009)

gunga said:


> Sarge, that is just scary...
> 
> I guess you could be a new form of X-man eh?
> 
> ...



How about.......Platypus Man!

Just kidding Sarge....


----------



## streetmaster (May 7, 2009)

gunga said:


> Augh! You cleaned off the paint blobon the board!? How will you know what model you have!
> 
> :sick2:
> 
> ...



No no no, there was no paint marking on the board. Just lots of lube. That picture is BEFORE I cleaned it. See any paint? Nope, me either. I think they stopped using it.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, paint marking was kinda a poor way to mark the lights. Glad they stopped.

I guess they could always just do what arc did with their Arc AAA. Nothing, leaving the consumer no good way to verify the model.


Ugh.

Actually, Zebralight did that before too. P4/Q5 models of H50 were not marked in any way.

Silly...


----------



## fairway1 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## ElectronGuru (May 10, 2009)

A few favorites:







































































​


----------



## chaoss (May 10, 2009)

Nice pics EG, long live the Twisty!!!


----------



## streetmaster (May 10, 2009)

Love those pictures. Makes me want a Twisty. The emitter(s) is cool.


----------



## Ritch (May 10, 2009)

EG, very nice Twisty pics. High quality photos.

> richard


----------



## callmaster (May 10, 2009)

The last twisty picture is gorgeous.


----------



## tsl (May 10, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


>


 
What kind of emitter is that? It looks warm white.


----------



## hurricane (May 10, 2009)

Hey is that a dual emitter as in a red LED in conjunction with the primary emitter? Is that a standard Ra config? Very cool. Red filters are so 1980s.


----------



## streetmaster (May 10, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Hey is that a dual emitter as in a red LED in conjunction with the primary emitter? Is that a standard Ra config? Very cool. Red filters are so 1980s.



Yes, it's a dual emitter. It comes in the Twisty Ra-85-Tr model. Clicky's and regular Twisty's (Ra-100-T) don't have it.


----------



## streetmaster (May 11, 2009)

Mmmm...


Clicky's go well with beer :buddies:


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys.



tsl said:


> What kind of emitter is that? It looks warm white.



Its a camera trick. Calibrating the camera to compensate for the sky's 'blue' did the same thing to the Twisty's 'blue'. So making the sand more yellow, did the same thing to the beam. 




hurricane said:


> Very cool. Red filters are so 1980s.



Actually, there are no filters or PS mods on any of these shots. See how the 'white' light coming out of the Twisty is erasing the red light? The red came from a second flashlight bathing the first from behind with a red LED.


----------



## tebore (May 13, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Actually, there are no filters or PS mods on any of these shots. See how the 'white' light coming out of the Twisty is erasing the red light? The red came from a second flashlight bathing the first from behind with a red LED.



I think he was talking about this pic


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 14, 2009)

I know. I'm just say'n it wasn't done with a filter. Not on a flashlight and not on the camera. 
Behind the Twisty sat a rather unusual flashlight:


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## Willieboy (May 14, 2009)

This thread and the beautiful pics have forced me to order a Clicky. Yea, that's the ticket. Think she who cooks will buy that story?


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 14, 2009)

no


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2009)

Willieboy said:


> This thread and the beautiful pics have forced me to order a Clicky. Yea, that's the ticket. Think she who cooks will buy that story?


 
Why even tell her?

Open a seperate checking account that's just in your name. Get a new credit card. Order online. Have item sent to your work address. 

Just don't go crazy with how much you spend, and you'll be okay.*

*_Ignore the advice above if she who cooks is also, she who balances the checkbook. _


----------



## Ritch (May 15, 2009)

Willieboy said:


> This thread and the beautiful pics have forced me to order a Clicky. Yea, that's the ticket. Think she who cooks will buy that story?


 
There seems to be no need. That's why EDC's are small. They can be hidden better.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 15, 2009)

Willieboy said:


> Think she who cooks will buy that story?



Instead of opening accounts and do things behind her back, I preffered to do the cooking. That works (up to a certain point)!


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> Instead of opening accounts and do things behind her back, I preffered to do the cooking. That works (up to a certain point)!


 
Some of us suck at cooking. 

I need to start dating Italian women.


----------



## Willieboy (May 15, 2009)

You guys sound quite experienced in dealing with the squaw.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 6, 2009)

OK one is an older HDS but i didn't want it to feel left out.Taken on a hike i took my family on today.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice picture. 

I still can't warm up to that new clip.:huh:


----------



## Ritch (Jun 7, 2009)

thermal guy said:


> OK one is an older HDS but i didn't want it to feel left out.Taken on a hike i took my family on today.


 
Our 'old' HDS lights belong to the family.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 7, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> I still can't warm up to that new clip.:huh:



Well i guess it just depends on how/where you use your light.I had an arc4 clip on my clicky for the looks.But for function i keep the new one that was built for it on at all times.It may look ugly but i tend to use my lights and the old style is just not as secure as the new.Try putting each clip on and run,jog move through the woods or try to climb a steep hill.Believe me the new one is the way to go.


----------



## prime77 (Jun 8, 2009)

> .Try putting each clip on and run,jog move through the woods or try to climb a steep hill.Believe me the new one is the way to go.


That's the only reason I have put the _big _clip on my Clickies. I run every night with one of them attached to my hat. It does work the best.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 8, 2009)

How comfortable are these Ra Lights for front pants pocket carry? I currently carry a D10 and with the clip it is actually tolerable, and sometimes I do not notice it is there, is the Ra too much fatter?


----------



## CaNo (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, is the twisty easy to twist with one hand?


----------



## oldpal (Jun 8, 2009)

CaNo said:


> How comfortable are these Ra Lights for front pants pocket carry? I currently carry a D10 and with the clip it is actually tolerable, and sometimes I do not notice it is there, is the Ra too much fatter?



I also carry a D10 clipped inside my right front pocket. Hardly know it's there. My Ra Clicky has the big, stock clip and I carry it just like my D10. It is in fact fatter than my D10 but it carries well. It feels more like my EX10. I probably edc my Clicky more than any of my other lights. I only wish that it could be carried bezel down though.

Hugh


----------



## Ralls (Jun 8, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Also, is the twisty easy to twist with one hand?



I had one of the early ones and it wasn't easy to twist with one hand, but not hard to do with two either. I don't know if the tolerances have changed in the meantime, but I doubt it.


----------



## tebore (Jun 8, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Also, is the twisty easy to twist with one hand?



I say it depends on the lube. I use a lube called "Super Lube" it's PTFE based and it's very very easy to turn with 1 hand.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 8, 2009)

tebore said:


> I say it depends on the lube. I use a lube called "Super Lube" it's PTFE based and it's very very easy to turn with 1 hand.


 
Interesting, I may have to try to locate some of that. My Twisties are quite stiff, one hand is basically a no go. I did not want to remove the o-ring as has been suggested in the past.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm.. Thank you for everyone that replied to those couple questions I had. Now im wondering if I should get one or keep my D10 or buy an EZAA for EDC...

Aside from the durability of these lights, which by the way I heard were phenomenal!... and putting the price in consideration... I am getting the impression these lights are collector items, and are for bragging rights. I'm starting to start my own little collection of flashlights and would love to own one of these lights. Just am undecided if the Twisty or the Clicky is for me. Aside from the durability of these flashlights, what is the selling point for you? Because if it isn't for comfort in pocket carry... and lumen factor... what is it? I just want to get some clarity on these questions of mine before jumping the gun on a $100+ EDC light :candle:


----------



## tsl (Jun 9, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Aside from the durability of these flashlights, what is the selling point for you? Because if it isn't for comfort in pocket carry... and lumen factor... what is it?


 
For the Clicky, it's the versatility of the UI.


----------



## Ralls (Jun 9, 2009)

tsl said:


> For the Clicky, it's the versatility of the UI.



Agreed. I've owned several lights with several types of UI's throughout the years and the Clicky is the holy grail of them all. I love the single-button interface - I'm not a big fan of twist and click UI's where you have to cycle through the levels (a la Fenix,) which to me is ultimately cumbersome as you don't always have two hands free. I highly recommend the Clicky! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so clicky is what i see the majority of the people with Ra lights prefer. Now after seeing all the people's posted pictures on the thread, I see alot of people with Ra Clicky Executives, instead of the Ra Clicky Tactical... I doubt it is the price difference, because your already spending the big bucks on an EDC light... So question is "What is the real difference between the Executives and the Tacticals?" Is it worth getting a tactical Ra light (I was thinking the new 170 lumens one btw), and spend the extra cash? Or does it come down to the cosmetics?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's face it, the Executive just looks better.

Despite that, I prefer the tactical.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 10, 2009)

Does the Ra lights run off of cr123 batteries?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Does the Ra lights run off of cr123 batteries?


 
Yup. They run off of one primary CR123 cell.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 10, 2009)

Do they make AA tubes for the Ra Clickies? Or even the Twisties?


----------



## zenas (Jun 10, 2009)

Isn't this a "PHOTO" thread? I suggest you dicuss everything else in the other Ra Clicky thread - and start posting photos here!!! 

Here is my 140-Cgt


----------



## prime77 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Clickies


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## CaNo (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are some nice Griptilians you got their sir... lol


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Those are some nice Griptilians you got their sir... lol


 Thanks. Somehow at least one of my knives sneak into my flashlight pics lately:devil:


----------



## tsl (Jun 18, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Those are some nice Griptilians you got their sir... lol


 
CaNo, I think you need to post a pic of your Clicky when you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 18, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Thanks. Somehow at least one of my knives sneak into my flashlight pics lately:devil:





tsl said:


> CaNo, I think you need to post a pic of your Clicky when you get it. :thumbsup:



Funny that you say that streetmaster, because I'm waiting for my 550HG in the mail! lol And if everything goes smoothly with shipping tsl, I should have a pic of my custom Tactical Clicky Executive from Henry in about a week and a half! I can't wait!

And just an added bonus and tribute to your pics streetmaster, I'ma throw in my Benchmade 555SBKHG Mini-Griptilian and Spyderco Centofante 3 along with the 550HG with my Clicky pic


----------



## CaNo (Jun 22, 2009)

As promised... Here is my Ra Clicky with Moddoo's SS Clip. Please excuse the pictures... I took them with my Blackberry 8900 Camera Phone haha! Enjoy!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Please excuse the pictures...


Your pictures are too large. Please resize them to comply with Rule 3.


----------



## dagored (Jun 22, 2009)

Moddoo's clip for the RA


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

CaNo said:


> As promised... Here is my Ra Clicky with Moddoo's SS Clip. Please excuse the pictures... I took them with my Blackberry 8900 Camera Phone haha! Enjoy!



Great pics! I love that clip, and the blades are pretty sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 27, 2009)

streetmaster said:


> Great pics! I love that clip, and the blades are pretty sweet. :thumbsup:



Likewise brotha! :buddies:

I just love the fact that you can share your passion for lights and knives all in one place, and people know exactly what you are talking about lol lovecpf


----------



## lrp (Jun 27, 2009)

Great pics Streetmaster!!


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Likewise brotha! :buddies:
> 
> I just love the fact that you can share your passion for lights and knives all in one place, and people know exactly what you are talking about lol lovecpf


You may have already found it, but in case you haven't here's the Knife & Light Pics thread. There's some amazing pics there.



lrp said:


> Great pics Streetmaster!!


Thanks!


----------



## Willieboy (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's mine. I just programmed it this evening by adding the SOS strobe in place of the very low setting.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got a Ra-85-Tr (with the red diode ) coming I just bought, so I gotta post a pic for yall when i get it

what can I do so far as accessorizing this old(er) Ra Systems light?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 27, 2013)

tobrien said:


> I've got a Ra-85-Tr (with the red diode ) coming I just bought, so I gotta post a pic for yall when i get it
> 
> what can I do so far as accessorizing this old(er) Ra Systems light?



Best accessory is probably the "19670" tube .... Can also swap among various (legacy) bezels, and replace the lens with a sapphire crystal :twothumbs:


----------



## derfyled (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm glad you guys bumped this thread, it has been too quiet for years now. It's time that we update our pictures.

Bring'em on!


----------



## nbp (Mar 28, 2013)

Great bump! I don't recall seeing this one before. Nice Twisty link in there too. Good stuff for all us HDS fans.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 29, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Best accessory is probably the "19670" tube .... Can also swap among various (legacy) bezels, and replace the lens with a sapphire crystal :twothumbs:



gotcha, thanks bud! Is the tube Lighthound (with or without spring) sells compatible?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 29, 2013)

tobrien said:


> gotcha, thanks bud! Is the tube Lighthound (with or without spring) sells compatible?



Unfortunately, it is not


----------



## tobrien (Mar 29, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Unfortunately, it is not



oh dang. so how will I know if a specific 17670 tube is compatible? anything to look for?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 29, 2013)

tobrien said:


> oh dang. so how will I know if a specific 17670 tube is compatible? anything to look for?



Well, it needs to have "legacy" threads, for one thing ... not NovaTac-compatible, not ACME


----------



## beach honda (Mar 30, 2013)

Tobrien,

congrats on getting that 85tr from Zach. He is a most excellent fella.

if you want an opinion from a fellow 85tr owner, I would try and track down the elusive "19670" tube, which allows for nice 18650 runtime. You could also seek a mcGizmo titanium clip and screws and have Barry @ PrecisionWorks drill some threads for the clip, add a fat tritium vial in the deep well at the tailcap end, and you have one hell of a twisty.

i don't currently have the clip installed, but here is a photo with the clip positioned to give you an idea of how it would look. Pete did a great job on the jeweled finish of the clip and I thank him for selling it to me a while back. I also do not have the back well of the long tube tritium'd yet, but maybe someday ill get around to it.


----------



## nbp (Mar 30, 2013)

Like this Chris? :naughty:


----------



## Sanford02 (Mar 30, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Best accessory is probably the "19670" tube .... Can also swap among various (legacy) bezels, and replace the lens with a sapphire crystal :twothumbs:



how do you replace the lens? When I unscrewed the bezel on mine, the reflector and lens came with it... I didn't see how to separate it further.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 30, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Well, it needs to have "legacy" threads, for one thing ... not NovaTac-compatible, not ACME





beach honda said:


> Tobrien,
> 
> congrats on getting that 85tr from Zach. He is a most excellent fella.
> 
> ...



thanks you two! nice light beach honda! 

I thought that was a typo when I originally say "19670" and thought it was supposed to be "17670"

hmmmmmm. I'll be able to survive with 16340s/123s for now but I'll see if I can ever find a 19670 tube. 

you're right about the fat tritium vial belonging in that tailcap end, it looks perfect for it!


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2013)

Sanford02 said:


> how do you replace the lens? When I unscrewed the bezel on mine, the reflector and lens came with it... I didn't see how to separate it further.






The reflector threads into the bezel. Sometimes they get stuck. You might need some strap wrenches to get it out. If you take them apart, be cautious when you put it all back together that you don't thread the reflector in too deep and crush the die.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 31, 2013)

So on the PDF for customizing it: http://hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Twisty/Twisty1Customization.pdf

I see I can customize the output levels. Can I customize how intense/bright the red is on my 85-tr?


— Sent from a secret Apple Inc. bunker (mods please don't trace my IP address) somewhere in the United States.


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2013)

No, I believe you can only customize the white modes; red is a single mode. It isn't technically an 'emitter' but some sort of reverse polarity indicator on the GD package that Henry (in his genius) wired up to act as an emitter. Cool, right?!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 31, 2013)

nbp said:


> No, I believe you can only customize the white modes; red is a single mode. It isn't technically an 'emitter' but some sort of reverse polarity indicator on the GD package that Henry (in his genius) wired up to act as an emitter. Cool, right?!



Gotcha. Thanks man 

I knew another it being a cleverly done polarity indicator but I wasn't sure if it had adjustable output lol. 


— Sent from a secret Apple Inc. bunker (mods please don't trace my IP address) somewhere in the United States.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 31, 2013)

A 18650 tube for a Ra, that's pretty cool. I wonder why they don't currently offer them instead of the current 17670 tubes.


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2013)

18650 tube is great! And on low, I think you get like 350 years of runtime. :hahaha:


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol, would that be with the older lights or the newer ones :laughing:


----------

